# Iceland.es



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

For various reasons I have not been in one of their stores for a good part of a year. Being in the area of the Mijas store yesterday afternoon I thought I'd stock up on some British food, but even allowing for the strong pound, I was surprised how expensive most things are there now.

Tins of Heinz beans, swiss rolls, tins of soup, bread, and such I could buy cheaper locally in Spanish shops.

I wanted some brown sauce and instead of the cheapo basics type brown sauce I bought there last year for 1.50 a time, they had smaller bottles of Daddies sauce for €3 a time. I fancied some Shredded Wheat but would not pay their price. Nor corned beef, when I can buy REAL meat so much cheaper. The same with fish when I can buy decent fish cheaper than cheapo fish fingers. And so on.

I liked some pickle on ham and such and it annoyed me to pay €5 for a 520g jar. of sweet pickle. I popped into Arkwrights (near Lake Vinuela) this morning. No cheap brown sauce, though his Daddies sauce was cheaper (€2.60) than Icelands but I did pick up half a dozen jars of mustard pickle, 460g, for just €1.20 each.

Last year when I was in Icelands similarly late in the day, some stock was running low, but this time they seemed to have lots of everything. Though there were a fair number of people in the shop, they were buying little. Are they becoming too expensive?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I go to Iceland in Benidorm about once a month. I do not buy a lot there - just the few little bits and pieces we miss from home - my husband loves pork pies and Jaffa cakes.

They are expensive but I am prepared to pay it for the convenience and for our little treats


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

That is it. People are using them for treats rather than regular shopping. I buy my Jaffa Cakes in Mercadona. There is one hidden away in the Old Town in Benidorm, and two in Alicante.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I found the same thing last time I went to Morrisons in Gibraltar, didn't bother buying some of the things on my shopping list as they were considerably more expensive than getting them in Mercadona.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I go to Iceland in Benidorm about once a month. I do not buy a lot there - just the few little bits and pieces we miss from home - my husband loves pork pies and Jaffa cakes.
> 
> They are expensive but I am prepared to pay it for the convenience and for our little treats


I've only ever used them for treats - & some things used to be cheaper & better quality than in local Spanish supermarkets 

We get lots of local Spanish people in our buying the frozen desserts & cakes  

the exchange rate must be the _main_ contributor to the price hikes I would imagine


----------



## Turtles (Jan 9, 2011)

Last week I was surprised to find that the Waitrose brand bread flour and pickles in Iceland (one of retail's strangest pairings) were considerably cheaper than in the main selection.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Cyberia said:


> That is it. People are using them for treats rather than regular shopping. I buy my Jaffa Cakes in Mercadona. There is one hidden away in the Old Town in Benidorm, and two in Alicante.


Jaffa Cakes in Mercadona? I shop in Mercadona all the time and have never seen Jaffa Cakes in there.

The only Mercadona I know in the old town is the one downstairs where the old market used to be. Is that the one you mean? They sell Jaffa Cakes?

I have bought Jaffa Cakes in Dealz in Alicante (behind Corte Ingles) and they were a bit cheaper there.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Turtles said:


> Last week I was surprised to find that the Waitrose brand bread flour and pickles in Iceland (one of retail's strangest pairings) were considerably cheaper than in the main selection.


Although they advertise themselves as Iceland the company is actually 'Overseas Supermarkets'. They stock Iceland, Waitrose and a few other brands as well.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

DunWorkin. I don't know if the Benidorm Mercadona sells Jaffa Cakes but my local one does.

I hadn't realised how stale the English Jaffa Cakes tasted till I bought them in France.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I go there primarily for Flora Light which has the lowest saturated fats. None of the "Spanish" stores seems to stock it.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Yep, they've got very expensive recently (last year or so). They certainly don't seem to be taking the rising pound into consideration.

We go there for some things for the children but also for cheese. Whilst Spain does some great cheeses I have still to find one good enough for cheese on toast or for Welsh rarebit.

Any one recommend a Spanish cheese for this?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Another thing I like Iceland for is Rachel's low fat Greek yoghurt.

Spanish supermarkets sell Greek yoghurt or low fat yoghurt but Rachel's is amazing if you want a lower fat creamy yoghurt.

In addition to the plain version, they also do a ginger flavoured version - unfortunately I don't like ginger.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lidl do a quite passable mature cheddar. I buy it and keep it in the fridge for a few weeks to mature it a little more. Sometimes they also have a "vintage" cheddar that can be quite strong. They also do a Greek yoghurt that is creamy and, according to SWMBO, very good. 

Mercadona do an Irish cheddar but it is rather like the French variety, not the best for flavour and is also a bit rubbery.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Our Mercadona sell Flora light as does Supersol...


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Lidl do a quite passable mature cheddar. I buy it and keep it in the fridge for a few weeks to mature it a little more. Sometimes they also have a "vintage" cheddar that can be quite strong. They also do a Greek yoghurt that is creamy and, according to SWMBO, very good.
> 
> Mercadona do an Irish cheddar but it is rather like the French variety, not the best for flavour and is also a bit rubbery.


Yes, they do Greek yoghurt but not low fat Greek yoghurt, I need to watch the calories


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

I am eating low fat Greek yoghurt from Lidl on my fruit as I read this.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

amespana said:


> I am eating low fat Greek yoghurt from Lidl on my fruit as I read this.


Thanks. I will look in at our local Lidl


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Yep, they've got very expensive recently (last year or so). They certainly don't seem to be taking the rising pound into consideration.
> 
> We go there for some things for the children but also for cheese. Whilst Spain does some great cheeses I have still to find one good enough for cheese on toast or for Welsh rarebit.
> 
> Any one recommend a Spanish cheese for this?


For de esgueva, maybe?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Our Spanish neighbour makes their own goats cheese and when fresh it works really well for cheese on toast...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

DunWorkin said:


> Yes, they do Greek yoghurt but not low fat Greek yoghurt, I need to watch the calories


The one SWMBO has at the moment is l/f and comes in a sort of bucket with a handle. Once empty and cleaned out- makes a useful paint kettle!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Yep, they've got very expensive recently (last year or so). They certainly don't seem to be taking the rising pound into consideration.
> 
> We go there for some things for the children but also for cheese. Whilst Spain does some great cheeses I have still to find one good enough for cheese on toast or for Welsh rarebit.
> 
> Any one recommend a Spanish cheese for this?


Do you have a Lidl anywhere near you? They stock a quite good mature English Cheddar cheese (makes excellent Welsh rarebit!) which is cheaper than the standard Spanish cheeses and much cheaper (and better quality) than Iceland Cheddar. We buy ours at Lidl in Alcoy. We have introduced our Spanish friends to Cheddar and they love it!


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

Isn't the thinking now that butter is better than margarine and such spreads, and sugar is now the Great Satan?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Cyberia said:


> Isn't the thinking now that butter is better than margarine and such spreads, and sugar is now the Great Satan?


Depends on the day of the week and which newspaper you read. Five years ago red wine was really good for you. Two years ago it was bad for you. Three weeks ago it is really good for you. In the end, outside of being hit by a bus, our genes determine more or less when we are going to discover whether or not believing in a god was a good idea. So carry on eating what you like, not to excess, and the chances are you will live to a ripe old age. I read somewhere that old age is nothing to worry about as it doesn't last that long....


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Depends on the day of the week and which newspaper you read. Five years ago red wine was really good for you. Two years ago it was bad for you. Three weeks ago it is really good for you. In the end, outside of being hit by a bus, our genes determine more or less when we are going to discover whether or not believing in a god was a good idea. So carry on eating what you like, not to excess, and the chances are you will live to a ripe old age. I read somewhere that old age is nothing to worry about as it doesn't last that long....


Well, that certainly resonates with me. I've heeded all the health warnings over the years, gave up smoking over 30 years ago, drink very little alcohol, eat a pretty healthy diet with not too much fat or sugar, and am something of a fitness fanatic. Then last week I get diagnosed as having a faulty heart valve, the effects of which are already moderate/severe. They don't need to do anything at present as I'm not experiencing any symptoms, but I've been told I'll need a heart valve replacement operation in the future.

Frankly, I feel I'd have been as well off being a chain-smoking, alcoholic, couch potato junk food addict, and I suppose it's too late to start now and make up for lost time.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> Well, that certainly resonates with me. I've heeded all the health warnings over the years, gave up smoking over 30 years ago, drink very little alcohol, eat a pretty healthy diet with not too much fat or sugar, and am something of a fitness fanatic. Then last week I get diagnosed as having a faulty heart valve, the effects of which are already moderate/severe. They don't need to do anything at present as I'm not experiencing any symptoms, but I've been told I'll need a heart valve replacement operation in the future.
> 
> Frankly, I feel I'd have been as well off being a chain-smoking, alcoholic, couch potato junk food addict, and I suppose it's too late to start now and make up for lost time.


I wanted to like this post but I felt it might seem insensitive. Best of luck for the future but as I understand it, this operation is pretty much standard fayre. You should be absolutely fine. And afterwards, go climb Everest...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> I wanted to like this post but I felt it might seem insensitive. Best of luck for the future but as I understand it, this operation is pretty much standard fayre. You should be absolutely fine. And afterwards, go climb Everest...


Thanks, yes I think it is quite a routine operation these days but I am a terrible patient. Your last sentence reminds me of all those old jokes about never being able to play the piano again .... I'm pretty sure I could never have climbed Everest anyway!

I've been told just to carry on as normal so I will, apart from having to give up coffee and tea. I am now walking past people drinking lovely cups of cafe con leche outside cafes, scowling because I can't have one. Shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> Do you have a Lidl anywhere near you? They stock a quite good mature English Cheddar cheese (makes excellent Welsh rarebit!) which is cheaper than the standard Spanish cheeses and much cheaper (and better quality) than Iceland Cheddar. We buy ours at Lidl in Alcoy. We have introduced our Spanish friends to Cheddar and they love it!


Unfortunately not - the nearest is about 20 minutes away by car.

Yeh, the cheddar from Icelands is very poor and tasteless (even the mature).


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> Unfortunately not - the nearest is about 20 minutes away by car.
> 
> Yeh, the cheddar from Icelands is very poor and tasteless (even the mature).


Where we live 20 minutes away by car is next door. Our nearest Lidl is 15 minutes away and other really good stores 30 minutes away. This is easy compared to where we lived in UK. In UK we were only 3 miles from our local supermarkets but traffic jams meant they were 30 - 40 minutes away. Come on Snikkers, must try harder


----------



## Carmel-ado (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi this is my first post, just wondering as your chatting about supermarkets, would I have to be fluent in Spanish in order to get a little partime job in a supermarket, the supermarket I currently work for here in Ireland has just opened up in Costa Blanca, and as myself and my husband are preparing ourselves to head to Costa Blanca for a trail period, I think this would be a great way for me to have contact with other people, we are both in our early fifths ?tia


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Jaffa Cakes I buy in Carrefour or Lidl. They are not _called_ Jaffa Cakes but just search by picture.

A recent revelation has been Aldi's Cheddar. They sell mature and vintage and has the best flavour, in my view, of any Cheddar I've tried here, including those from Carrefour, Mercadona, Lidl, Kerrygold... 

Other than Cheddar, Garcia Barquero Manchego gets my vote. I prefer semicurado, but for a milder flavour there's tierno, or for stronger, choose curado. In sauces, on toast, on pizzas, in any form, it's fantastic. 

Brown sauce? HP from Carrefour. 

What else might one need to pay over the odds for in Iceland?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Carmel-ado said:


> Hi this is my first post, just wondering as your chatting about supermarkets, would I have to be fluent in Spanish in order to get a little partime job in a supermarket, the supermarket I currently work for here in Ireland has just opened up in Costa Blanca, and as myself and my husband are preparing ourselves to head to Costa Blanca for a trail period, I think this would be a great way for me to have contact with other people, we are both in our early fifths ?tia


I think it would depend on the supermarket policy and position in the company. I don't know what British supermarkets are like. I don't think there are any where I live. They cater in the main for Brits so I don't know if they have Spanish staff or British or a mix.
In fact I've just answered my own question as here's an ad for jobs in Spain in both Spanish and English
OVERSEAS.ES
I don't think they'll ask for a high level of Spanish at all. Maybe a willingness to learn.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Madliz said:


> Other than Cheddar, Garcia Barquero Manchego gets my vote. I prefer semicurado, but for a milder flavour there's tierno, or for stronger, choose curado. In sauces, on toast, on pizzas, in any form, it's fantastic.


I was thinking of Garcia Barquero too when I made my recommendation, but didn't know if it was strong enough.
BTW in my post it meant to say F*l*or de esgueva not for.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

On our last visit to Iceland in Javea , I found the Waitrose merchandise prices the same as the UK and better now on the euro rate ! I guess for us , its treats only from Iceland and buy local from the markets, shops and the local supermarket , we find Aldi good too


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

maureen47 said:


> On our last visit to Iceland in Javea , I found the Waitrose merchandise prices the same as the UK and better now on the euro rate ! I guess for us , its treats only from Iceland and buy local from the markets, shops and the local supermarket , we find Aldi good too


But do people/ did people before it got too expensive, do the bulk of their shopping in Iceland? Seems to be a gross underuse of local shops to me. I can understand wanting a few home comforts now and again, but doing the main shopping in Iceland and similar almost seems like you're in denial about where you live,


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But do people/ did people before it got too expensive, do the bulk of their shopping in Iceland? Seems to be a gross underuse of local shops to me. I can understand wanting a few home comforts now and again, but doing the main shopping in Iceland and similar almost seems like you're in denial about where you live,


Most of the "Iceland" stores seem to be where there is a high concentration of Brits. The type of Brits who feel intimidated because they don't understand the language if they go into a Spanish stores. On the odd occasions that we go to one, there are, often, people coming out with loaded trolleys with a broad spectrum of goods suggesting that is where they do all or most of their shopping.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

In Fuengirola etc. there is a large catchment of self-catering tourists to keep a high turnover.

Iceland has to be more expensive now with the exchange rate. Eg if they sell £1000 of stock last year the conversion back to pound would have been around €120 now they would have to covert back to sterling at cerca €135. If they don't charge more than last year they will have a large dip in profits.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Isobella said:


> In Fuengirola etc. there is a large catchment of self-catering tourists to keep a high turnover.
> 
> Iceland has to be more expensive now with the exchange rate. Eg if they sell £1000 of stock last year the conversion back to pound would have been around €120 now they would have to covert back to sterling at cerca €135. If they don't charge more than last year they will have a large dip in profits.


Currently I think it is €1.50/£ but it was only €1.40 last year and €1.20 before that. Can't be more precise because we don't go very often.

Just back from Mercadona and the only Flora they have is either 'Olivo' or 'Original' which is like heavy-duty grease.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But do people/ did people before it got too expensive, do the bulk of their shopping in Iceland? Seems to be a gross underuse of local shops to me. I can understand wanting a few home comforts now and again, but doing the main shopping in Iceland and similar almost seems like you're in denial about where you live,



I guess some folks are comfortable with what they know , for me I enjoy the selection of fresh veg from the local markets and all the other local produce available , our village has a bakers and a butchers and I enjoy my visits and it makes me speak Spanish as they do not speak English , its also great when they tell me how much my Spanish is improving , all part of the experience for me , you don't really get that in Iceland lol !


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Wondered when this thread would slide into Brit bashing ............. "only shop there as they cannot understand Spanish etc etc"

Its not rocket science Overseas Stores know that most on holiday will happily shop in stores they know & buy products they know & funny enough they place their stores where untold thousands of Brits spend their holidays.

Now I wonder how some know what these lower ranking Brits buy in Iceland but rarely (if ever) go there themselves.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

VFR said:


> Wondered when this thread would slide into Brit bashing ............. "only shop there as they cannot understand Spanish etc etc"
> 
> Its not rocket science Overseas Stores know that most on holiday will happily shop in stores they know & buy products they know & funny enough they place their stores where untold thousands of Brits spend their holidays.
> 
> Now I wonder how some know what these lower ranking Brits buy in Iceland but rarely (if ever) go there themselves.


Personally, I think it should be made illegal. If that can't be done, huge taxes should be imposed on HP sauce, Heinz beans, Birds Eye custard, sliced white bread and Kelloggs Cornflakes and that's just for starters. How dare people consume such vile, foreign fare. Don't they know they're in Spain? My sensitive aesthetic tastes are offended.
Although in retaliation Iceland, M&S, Aldi, Lidl, Carrefour etc. might consider banning the hundreds of thousands of Spaniards who throng their Spanish stores and secretly gorge on Aunt Bessie's frozen Yorkshires and other dreadful comestibles in the privacy of their own homes, persianas down.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

There are certain things we usually get from Iceland. Pizzas, sliced bread, certain frozen fish, smoked bacon, and one or two other things. The sliced bread, for example, was 1.75 not long ago and now it's 2.25. The Pizzas that were 2.25 are now 2.75. I think things have generally gone up by around 20% in recent weeks. Our shop there has diminished drastically. I think they've shot themselves in the foot quite frankly, although that said, as it's Overseas supermarkets and not Iceland itself, they obviously buy things in with the weaker Euro so it possibly costs them more. I suppose if we are getting more for our pound, it evens itself out, but when you see the prices in the store itself, it's still hard to swallow. (no pun intended)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Yep, they've got very expensive recently (last year or so). They certainly don't seem to be taking the rising pound into consideration.
> 
> We go there for some things for the children but also for cheese. Whilst Spain does some great cheeses I have still to find one good enough for cheese on toast or for Welsh rarebit.
> 
> Any one recommend a Spanish cheese for this?


I buy_ queso curado rallado _(ready grated) and mix in a spoonful of mustard.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Personally, I think it should be made illegal. If that can't be done, huge taxes should be imposed on HP sauce, Heinz beans, Birds Eye custard, sliced white bread and Kelloggs Cornflakes and that's just for starters. How dare people consume such vile, foreign fare. Don't they know they're in Spain? My sensitive aesthetic tastes are offended.
> Although in retaliation Iceland, M&S, Aldi, Lidl, Carrefour etc. might consider banning the hundreds of thousands of Spaniards who throng their Spanish stores and secretly gorge on Aunt Bessie's frozen Yorkshires and other dreadful comestibles in the privacy of their own homes, persianas down.


Each to their own!  But I think Carrefour already imposes a huge tax on HP sauce etc and I once paid €2 for six frozen crumpets in Supersol.

And often people pay over the odds for familiar brands. Someone I know used to drive to Gibraltar for Morrisons porridge oats because she did't realise the _copos de avena_ in the local super were the same thing.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Dunpleecin said:


> There are certain things we usually get from Iceland. Pizzas, sliced bread, certain frozen fish, smoked bacon, and one or two other things. The sliced bread, for example, was 1.75 not long ago and now it's 2.25. The Pizzas that were 2.25 are now 2.75. I think things have generally gone up by around 20% in recent weeks. Our shop there has diminished drastically. I think they've shot themselves in the foot quite frankly, although that said, as it's Overseas supermarkets and not Iceland itself, they obviously buy things in with the weaker Euro so it possibly costs them more. I suppose if we are getting more for our pound, it evens itself out, but when you see the prices in the store itself, it's still hard to swallow. (no pun intended)


LARGE chilled Pizzas in Mercadona are less than €2.50 and are good value. As always with any shop-bought pizza, one usually needs to add extra topping according to choice.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Personally, I think it should be made illegal. If that can't be done, huge taxes should be imposed on HP sauce, Heinz beans, Birds Eye custard, sliced white bread and Kelloggs Cornflakes and that's just for starters. How dare people consume such vile, foreign fare. Don't they know they're in Spain? My sensitive aesthetic tastes are offended.
> Although in retaliation Iceland, M&S, Aldi, Lidl, Carrefour etc. might consider banning the hundreds of thousands of Spaniards who throng their Spanish stores and secretly gorge on Aunt Bessie's frozen Yorkshires and other dreadful comestibles in the privacy of their own homes, persianas down.


I hope there was an implied smiley there


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> LARGE chilled Pizzas in Mercadona are less than €2.50 and are good value. As always with any shop-bought pizza, one usually needs to add extra topping according to choice.


We have a frozen foods shop in the village (which we call Iceland as a joke, it's about 6 square metres) and they sell large pizza bases for about 50 cents each, so you can build your own. They also do really nice frozen snacks for deep frying, like crispy shrimp pancakes (tortillitas de camarón), langoustines in batter, various types of croquette, and giant burgers made from 100% ground beef. Plus all the usual veg, meats and the occasional pigeons and quails.

Everything is sold "on draft" by weight, no brand names and very cheap. This sort of shop (Congelados) is well worth looking out for if you are on a tight budget, as you can save a fortune.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

VFR said:


> Wondered when this thread would slide into Brit bashing ............. "only shop there as they cannot understand Spanish etc etc"
> 
> Its not rocket science Overseas Stores know that most on holiday will happily shop in stores they know & buy products they know & funny enough they place their stores where untold thousands of Brits spend their holidays.
> 
> Now I wonder how some know what these lower ranking Brits buy in Iceland but rarely (if ever) go there themselves.


Yep, and I wondered how long it would take someone to read Brit Bashing into a post asking about shopping habits in Spain!
My own view is still the same. It makes sense to me to use local supermarkets, shops and markets if you are _living_ in a place, not on holiday, for convenience, to gain a greater understanding of where you're living, to have more contact with the local population, for higher quality and probably something high on everybody's list, for better value for money most of the time. 
Of course there's no obligation to shop Spanish and there's obviously a need for Overseas Stores as they are established and expanding. I was merely expressing mild surprise that people live here, but choose not to participate in life here.
Is that "Brit Bashing"?
I'd say that's expressing an opinion.
BTW I did not infer anything like "lower ranking Brits". That's all your own work. I just think it's a shame*.*
Oh, and another BTW, I've just done a bit of British shopping. I went to Primark and got a dress. Only the second time I've ever bought anything in Primark even counting when I was in the UK!. Here are the stores in Spain, although the one I went to isn't on there, don't know why... *
http://www.primark.com/es/nuestras-tiendas
*


----------



## Carmel-ado (Apr 21, 2015)

Thank you very much pesky wesky :blush:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Oh, and another BTW, I've just done a bit of British shopping. I went to Primark and got a dress. Only the second time I've ever bought anything in Primark even counting when I was in the UK!. Here are the stores in Spain, although the one I went to isn't on there, don't know why... *
> Primark - Nuestras tiendas
> *


Er ... Primark is Irish! Founded in Dublin in 1969.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

VFR said:


> Wondered when this thread would slide into Brit bashing ............. "only shop there as they cannot understand Spanish etc etc"
> 
> Its not rocket science Overseas Stores know that most on holiday will happily shop in stores they know & buy products they know & funny enough they place their stores where untold thousands of Brits spend their holidays.
> 
> Now I wonder how some know what these lower ranking Brits buy in Iceland but rarely (if ever) go there themselves.



Most Brits on holiday will eat out, even as the Spanish themselves do. Mothers away don't want to be chained to the kitchen while on holiday.

Apart from brown sauce, I like the meat pies and puddings (Spanish meat "pasties" have a bit of orange sludge in them, as do the fish pasties), some decent smoked back bacon, Lincolnshire sausages (the Cumberland ones don't taste anywhere near as good as the real thing in England), some spotted dick, etc.

But these are treats. Probably 98% of my shopping is done in local Spanish stores. Use them or lose them.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Smoked haddock!

The Spanish don't seem to do much smoking of foodstuffs. The last time in Iceland I looked at smoked gammon joints - they were disgusting and looked as though they had been coated with some sort of green slime. I miss the ones we used to get in Sainsburys. I have looked at getting smoked haddock from Scotland but at £20 or more per kg plus shipping - forget it!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I also do most of my shopping in Spanish stores and markets. I just use the English stores for the occasional treat. That does not mean that I have not embraced the Spanish way of life. It means that we like the occasional pork pie, Jaffa Cake or a decent rasher of bacon.

A lot of people who live in another country still eat the occasional meal from their country of origin. We often go to Benidorm for a plate of fish, chips and mushy peas - why not? Just because we live in Spain does not mean we have given up everything British.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I also do most of my shopping in Spanish stores and markets. I just use the English stores for the occasional treat. That does not mean that I have not embraced the Spanish way of life. It means that we like the occasional pork pie, Jaffa Cake or a decent rasher of bacon.
> 
> A lot of people who live in another country still eat the occasional meal from their country of origin. We often go to Benidorm for a plate of fish, chips and mushy peas - why not? Just because we live in Spain does not mean we have given up everything British.


You didn't quote anyone, so I'm unsure of who you're directing this comment to, but, just in case I refer you to a previous post of mine...!


> But do people/ did people before it got too expensive, do the bulk of their shopping in Iceland? Seems to be a gross underuse of local shops to me. I can understand wanting a few home comforts now and again, but doing the main shopping in Iceland and similar almost seems like you're in denial about where you live,


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Each to their own!  But I think Carrefour already imposes a huge tax on HP sauce etc and I once paid €2 for six frozen crumpets in Supersol.
> 
> And often people pay over the odds for familiar brands. Someone I know used to drive to Gibraltar for Morrisons porridge oats because she did't realise the _copos de avena_ in the local super were the same thing.


I guess I must be adaptable, I'll eat most things and only miss the occasional fisn'n'chips.....I even got to like the typical Czech dish of pork knuckle, dumplings and sauerkraut.

'Frozen crumpets' is a phrase that would be guaranteed to provoke some coarse comment from both my son and ex-husband, proving that if nothing else a poor sense of humour is passed on in the genes.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I have just been looking at their website, they must be doing something right. They claim 40,000 customers per week. The prices don't seem bad and their dips and coleslaws sound ok. Also have some veggie stuff. Never shopped there as we aren't in Spain all the time but probably would if residential. I don't think people will shop there because they don't speak Spanish, how much Spanish do you need to shop at Mercadona 
BTW there is a section for job applications. A friend's Daughter works there and she has a full contract.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

We have an Iceland store approximately ten minutes drive away from us, which until this Christmas I had never ventured in to. Last Christmas, for the first time in 30 years our Spanish family decided to stay with us. They live in an area in which there are very few (or no) English people.

I decided to attempt to cook a typical English Xmas dinner, so took my (Spanish) sister in law with me to Iceland.

We started with a small basket, but after loading this with xmas crackers (which my Spanish family loved), xmas pudding, mincepies ect., I asked her to go and get a trolley from outside. Over half an hour later she finally found me, she had gone to get the trolley, but didnt have a euro, so had to go and ask a cashier inside for some change. The cashier didnt speak Spanish, and my sister in law does not speak any English.

Our Xmas lunch was dominated by the visit to Iceland (obviously more dramatic than what actually happened) but peppered with the type of food that English people buy, how no one spoke Spanish etc. etc.. To my sister in law it was a completely different environment to her normal day to day experience.

Needless to say, they loved cranberry sauce, Christmas pudding, Christmas crackers and a huge tin of celebrations.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> I have just been looking at their website, they must be doing something right. They claim 40,000 customers per week. The prices don't seem bad and their dips and coleslaws sound ok. Also have some veggie stuff. Never shopped there as we aren't in Spain all the time but probably would if residential. I don't think people will shop there because they don't speak Spanish, how much Spanish do you need to shop at Mercadona
> BTW there is a section for job applications. A friend's Daughter works there and she has a full contract.


Yes, I mentioned the jobs on page 4 and the link to the website's there as well if anyone wants to apply. Maybe it should be put on the "Looking for work" sticky?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica22 said:


> We have an Iceland store approximately ten minutes drive away from us, which until this Christmas I had never ventured in to. Last Christmas, for the first time in 30 years our Spanish family decided to stay with us. They live in an area in which there are very few (or no) English people.
> 
> I decided to attempt to cook a typical English Xmas dinner, so took my (Spanish) sister in law with me to Iceland.
> 
> ...


I introduced the inlaws to crackers, but they weren't overly impressed. (It is a pretty strange tradition, isn't it?!)
What's a tin of celebrations? Quality Street?
PS So you're saying that the people who work in these supermarkets are British and they don't speak Spanish? I presume that even if they don't get many Spanish customers someone must speak Spanish.
Just think how this kind of thing is criticised in the UK (and the Republic of Ireland probably)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Carmel-ado said:


> Thank you very much pesky wesky :blush:


I don't understand this post


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

Celebrations are like Quality Street but with a lot more sugar in them. Too sweet for me.

When I bought my house in France in 1994, it was mid December so I gave the estate agent a large box of milk chocolates and a large box of plain chocolates (both good brands) for her family to eat over Christmas. They has nothing like that in the country then.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I introduced the inlaws to crackers, but they weren't overly impressed. (It is a pretty strange tradition, isn't it?!)
> What's a tin of celebrations? Quality Street?
> PS So you're saying that the people who work in these supermarkets are British and they don't speak Spanish? I presume that even if they don't get many Spanish customers someone must speak Spanish.
> Just think how this kind of thing is criticised in the UK (and the Republic of Ireland probably)


My friend's Daughter who works there is bilingual (Spanish Father) many in M&S Marbella are the same or pure Spanish.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I introduced the inlaws to crackers, but they weren't overly impressed. (It is a pretty strange tradition, isn't it?!)
> What's a tin of celebrations? Quality Street?
> PS So you're saying that the people who work in these supermarkets are British and they don't speak Spanish? I presume that even if they don't get many Spanish customers someone must speak Spanish.
> Just think how this kind of thing is criticised in the UK (and the Republic of Ireland probably)


Our Spanish neighbours love English fruit cake and tea. I made cup cakes and they went down well. One Christmas we too a jar of good stilton and they ate the lot.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Our Spanish neighbours love English fruit cake and tea. I made cup cakes and they went down well. One Christmas we too a jar of good stilton and they ate the lot.


Yes, cakes and bisuits always seem to go down well. OH likes a good cream tea. Have you ever made them trifle? It always seems to please too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> My friend's Daughter who works there is bilingual (Spanish Father) many in M&S Marbella are the same or pure Spanish.


Ahh, so some do speak Spanish. That makes more sense


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

A lot of the employees I watched/briefly spoke to at their Fingerrolo store were scared of the management & as a result were unhappy. In fact they (overseas) had the bosses from Javea visit the store to try and sort out what was not going right as the Javea store was a happy place. ( that was a couple of years back)
Strangely things changed at the Javea store where the same kind of atmosphere now seems to be the norm, so I fancy that bully boy has been promoted (as is the norm) and moved somewhere else ?

Our local Iceland is over an hours drive away & we tend to go there about once every 2 months for a few bits & visit Javea at the same time.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I introduced the inlaws to crackers, but they weren't overly impressed. (It is a pretty strange tradition, isn't it?!)
> What's a tin of celebrations? Quality Street?
> PS So you're saying that the people who work in these supermarkets are British and they don't speak Spanish? I presume that even if they don't get many Spanish customers someone must speak Spanish.
> Just think how this kind of thing is criticised in the UK (and the Republic of Ireland probably)


As it was the first time I had been in the Iceland Store, so I had never given it any thought that the staff were all English and didnt speak Spanish, it was only when the cashiers (there were two of them) could not understand my Sister in Law asking for change for the trolley that it struck me that the staff could not speak Spanish. Maybe there are staff who work there that do speak Spanish, but obviously not all of them. When we arrived at the cash desk, my Sister in Law was in front of me and the cashier automatically said to her 'hello, do you want some bags'!!! So it seemed that English was the first language that is spoken with their customers.

Celebrations are 'mini' snickers, twix etc. my in-laws obviously knew what full size snickers, twix are, but had never seen the minature versions and loved them, so much so that I went and bought them another tin to take home. They are probably stuck in a cupboard somewhere!!!

I also bought some 'party poppers' which my nieces (aged 17 and 19) loved, our house was covered in them, and I was amazed, given the penchant that the Spanish have for loud bangs, that they had never seen them before. We ended up purchasing another two bags so they could take them to the 'disco' they were going to on New Years Eve.

Although we have all eaten together as a family many times, our taste in food, on a day to day basis is the same. However, last Xmas Day actually made me realise the different traditions, which in the past I had never given any thought. Setting the Xmas pudding alight, crackers, mincepies, cranberry sauce, bread sauce, Yorkshire puddings, stuffing etc. It made for a very different but enjoyable day.


----------



## teatime (Feb 12, 2015)

I think anyone who buys stuff there that you can get in a local store like Mercadonna or Carrefour is daft and they should remember that all their stock needs to be sent over in a truck from the UK. That is expensive and you have to expect to pay for it. 

However, are they too expensive overall? I have to say no, there are still some very nice treats there that are comparable in price to a Spanish brand. Their stuffed crust pizzas for example, €3 each and in my opinion, as good as most take away ones costing 3 times as much. Then there are things that you simply can't get anywhere else, Ginger Beer is one of my fav' treats and at €1.50 for a 2 litre bottle, not that much more than ordinary stuff like Coke.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

I didn't like the idea of paying €4 for a tin of corned beef in Iceland. This morning I was on one of my rare visits to Carrefour and they had John West corned beef for €3.05 a tin so I bought six tins.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

teatime said:


> I think anyone who buys stuff there that you can get in a local store like Mercadonna or Carrefour is daft and they should remember that all their stock needs to be sent over in a truck from the UK. That is expensive and you have to expect to pay for it.


As is the stock on sale in Carrefour and Mercadona


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> As is the stock on sale in Carrefour and Mercadona


Very true. The exchange rate has been cited as a reason why Iceland prices have increased, but the price of the UK branded goods on sale in Mercadona hasn't changed at all. It could be that Iceland think that as their expat customers mostly receive their income in sterling, they are better off now because of the improved exchange rate for them, so can afford to pay more.


----------



## Cyberia (Apr 10, 2015)

I think they know they have a captive market on a number of goods and they will put them up till people stop buying them.

If the £ falls after the next election, will their prices fall too?


----------

